# Tallulah tattoo



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm considering getting a small tattoo in honor of my Tallulah. I've wanted a bunny tattoo for a long time. The question is, what to get and where? I want something that I can cover up easily, but that I can also look at without a mirror. Anyone have placement suggestions? And what should I get? I don't want anything cartoony. I wish I could draw!

Thank you!


----------



## tort (Jun 2, 2008)

First off find a good tattooist. Take some pictures in and see what ideas they have. They are there for you not the other way around. Most tattoo artist are actually artists; so check out their portfolio; it's more than just tracing and shading or adding color. Thanks to shows like LA and Miami Ink a lot of people think that they are tattoo "artists" because they have tattooing equipment, ink, and can trace an outline.

Placement is up to you. Ankle is always good for the first one but it like all of them will be sore for a few days after you get it done. Dana and I just got matching ferret ones on our ankles.lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 2, 2008)

That ferret tattoo is really cute!

I have a couple ideas so far. First of all, is the inner foot/calf right above the ankle bone a decent place for a tattoo? I'm thinking of something about 2 or 2 1/2 inches tall. Maybe a flower with her name. Maybe a crescent moon with a little lop bunny asleep on it. There are so many possibilities!


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 2, 2008)

I would search on deviantart.com for ideas. A good tattoo artist will always redraw a picture and really customize it for you.

I went to one of the best artists in town. It was more expensive, but tattoos are on your body FOREVER...so why not get the best to do it?


I picture a really sweet and very elegant portrait of Tallulah surrounded by elegant flowers or stars & moons.

She was a sweetheart, so she needs a sweet and lovely tattoo memorial.


I vote that you get it near your hip or on your "love handles". You can still see it in this spot and can easily cover it up.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

I really like this one:

http://designtheskinyourin.deviantart.com/art/Heart-of-the-rabbit-tattoo-87007662

I'd love to get a tattoo but a) i have an intense phobia of needles and b) my mum would literally kill me, even if i was like 35 she'd probably disown me if i got a tattoo.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 2, 2008)

Shiloh, I think it's a lovely tribute to Tallulah, getting a tattoo of her . I would take some photos of her to a tattoo artist and let them give you some ideas. 

I like ankle tattoos, and also the hip is a good place. i always wanted one on my shoulder, but it's difficult for you to see there.

Jan


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd love to get a little tattoo on my inner wrist but i've heard its a bit unprofessional when you are at an interview. A friend at work just got one done on just above her little toe which looks really nice and is quite easy to cover up if you need to, but can also be seen if you are wearing a skirt. When she is at work i can see her walk and her trousers flick back everynow and again and you can see it. Itsmore interesting because you don't notice it at first.


----------



## Becca (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not allowed to get a tatoo but on my 16th bday I'm gonna go get my belly button pierced with my bestmates xx


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 2, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I really like this one:
> 
> http://designtheskinyourin.deviantart.com/art/Heart-of-the-rabbit-tattoo-87007662
> 
> ...



I really like that tattoo! Thanks for sharing, Fran!:thanks:

I think gettting a tattoo in memory of Tallulah is a great idea... I've thought about getting one in memory of my first bun Oliver....

If I got one I'd put in on my back...probably on my shoulder... but then if you wanted to see it it would be hard to without a mirror


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's my Dad's placement suggestion for a tattoo:

"Go volunteer at the nursing home for the week, and help give the residents their baths.":shock:

(He was indicating that I should choose the place with the fewest wrinkles/sagging.)

How Practical :biggrin2:! I think I'd put one on the bottom or sideof my foot, but I'd have to stay home for a few days...

Note that a shoulder tattoo is really hard to cover up if you are wearing spaghetti strap dresses (maybe inappropriate at weddings?)

BTW, I think something stylized, and not "obvious"like the ferret tattoo pic looks the best; if your body changes over time, at least it will still look cool!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 2, 2008)

Shiloh, I got Angel's name on my arm in a cool cursive. That's an idea if you can't get the pic to work out. Then you can get some stuff around it, like a little flower or a little bunny.


----------



## tort (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm working with the tattoo artist on getting a lop rabbit like Zamboni done too. It will be standing on its hind legs so it will look like it's behind the ferret. I'll post pics whenI finally get it done.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas, everyone! I'm really liking the one pinksalamander linked, with some modifications. It says the drawing is copyrighted, if I e-mail the artist and ask if I can use it with some changes, do you think they'd let me? Would a tattoo artist here in town be willing to alter the drawing for me? I'd want it with the bunny looking up instead of down, and lop ears. Also, the foot not as curled because it makes me think of painfully overgrown toenails. I don't know much about tattoos, could something like that be inked in a color instead of black, and would it need a black outline?

I still like the bunny on the moon idea (I've seen a bunny on the moon since I was a little kid, there was a thread about it on the main forum a few days ago), or a flower like a tulip with her name in curly writing going up the side of the stem.

I had a customer today with several tattoos and I asked her where she got them done. She said she got them here in town at a place called Good Karma Tattoos and she said she really likes them.

I think I like the idea of putting it on the inside of my calf, right above my ankle bone. It wouldn't be too obvious and like someone else mentioned, I wouldn't need to worry about the skin getting wrinkly and stretched out!


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm getting a tattoo of Muffy in memory of her! I'm taking one of her pictures, and I'm having it modified to add angel wings and a halo to her. Then in fancy writing underneath, it'll say something... just having decided what yet.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 3, 2008)

Shiloh, I think that's a really lovely idea, and a great memorial for little Tallulah!

I've always wanted a tattoo, but never been brave enough to go for it myself..

I found this picture of a bunny on a moon, I really like it, but you might think it's a bit cartoony maybe. It's not actually a tattoo, but doesn't seem like it might be too difficult to adapt...

http://oborochann.deviantart.com/art/Sleeping-bunny-80001800



Jen xx


----------



## tort (Jun 3, 2008)

As far as the tattoo art being copyrighted don't worry about it. You said that you wanted to make some changes to it anyway so it will be different from the original even if it's just a little. My ferret tattoo is actually taken from the American Ferret Assoc. logo but it has a few veryminor changes to it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

I would email and ask, but to be honest if they did say no i would still do it. I mean, you are going to change it. And what are the chances you are going to bump into that person? What they don't know can't hurt them... if they are uploading tattoo designs online surely they are kinda expecting people to look at them?

Glad you liked the one i linked  I was just flicking through for you and that one really stood out. Its nice and curvy with the hearts.

I'd take that pic to your tattoo designed and i'm sure they can help you out with changing the design.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Jenson (Jun 3, 2008)

*tort wrote: *


> As far as the tattoo art being copyrighted don't worry about it. You said that you wanted to make some changes to it anyway so it will be different from the original even if it's just a little. My ferret tattoo is actually taken from the American Ferret Assoc. logo but it has a few veryminor changes to it.



The image is still protected by copyright if you take it and make "minor" changes to it. 

deviantArts copyright policy states:
Modifying or editing a creative work without proper permission.
as an infrigment of copyright. This is also legally considered copyright infrigement.

I have had my work stolen, ripped and modified without permission many times on deviantArt and it is not nice at all to find someone has taken something that means a lot to you. I never say no if someone asks to use my work, but if someone steals it it does upset me. To me, stealing my artwork is the same as walking into my house and taking something of mine.

You should always get permission from the artist.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 3, 2008)

Bit if you did say no, and someone did it anyway, and you never found out, you wouldn't mind would you? 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Jenson (Jun 3, 2008)

If I never found out then I would never know to be able to mind.  

But if I did find out I would take legal action. It is disrepectful and rude to steal somebodys artwork, you wouldn't go to their house and steal from them so what justifies stealing their artwork?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2008)

Not to worry, I would always ask an artist permission before using their work  Also, the picture Jen linked is SO adorable. I'm really liking the bunny on the moon idea, and what are the chances of Jen finding a picture of one? You are awesome! Here is the tattoo that gave me the idea for the bunny on the moon, it's a hummingbird and a moon and a flower. http://www.tattoofinder.com/find_ta...yword=hummingbird&SearchRtype=&txtIsAdult=yes

For some reason, hummingbirds really remind me a lot of her right now. Paul bought me a decorate hummingbird garden stake the other day and it's in one of my big flower pots. It's so pretty and sweet and makes me smile and think of her. Anyway, I want a moon without a face, and I'd love to have the little flower on the bottom of the moon like in that picture. Tallulah was a very girly and flowery bunny, her name always makes me think of a tulip. Perhaps they could write Tallulah's name along the outside curve of the moon, too. For the bunny itself, I can't decide how realistic she should look. Of course I want her to be white with orange ears and her orange markings, but how should she be lying? Bunnies don't "curl up" like dogs and cats do, I think it would be hard to draw a flopped bunny though. Any ideas?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is the link to the tattoo place in town. How does the artists' work look?

http://www.goodkarmatattoos.com/tattooing.htm

I'm going to feel weird walking in and asking them to draw a sweet li'l bunny snoozing on a moon... 

If Good Karma doesn't seem like the best place, there's a tattoo place in Seattle called Apocalypse Tattoos that I've heard lots of good things about and researched a couple years ago. I'll be home for Christmas (and actually probably also for a week in August), so maybe I could get it done there.

http://apocalypsetattoo.com/index.php


----------



## Alexah (Jun 3, 2008)

I also really am liking the idea of a bunny on a moon. That's so sweet.

I took a quick glance at both tattoo shops and all of the artists' work looks good. I have two tats right now and I think the most important thing is that the facility is clean and the people working there willing to listen to what their customer wants. I would suggest a walk through beforehand as I'm a stickler for cleanliness and if they're not willing to let you walk through the shop, I would think there's something they're hiding.

Keep us updated on the tattoo process and if/when you decide to get the tat, be sure to take pictures. Lots of pictures.

But I do think you're on the right track with the bunny and moon theme. I love it!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Shiloh,

How have you been? Have you ever thought of getting an actual tattoo of Tallulah? My girlfriend who lost her American Eskimo a couple of years ago had her tattooed onto her upper arm. It's absolutely stunning and looks just like "Tara" did. I don't know it's just a thought.

I do really Love the one above with the bunny on the moon.

One of these days I will get another tattoo, I have 2 now. Just remember they are very addictive once you have one you will want more. LOL

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 15, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Here is the link to the tattoo place in town. How does the artists' work look?
> 
> http://www.goodkarmatattoos.com/tattooing.htm
> *^^^ I don't like the work at the shop at all. Nothing is very detailed and it all looks like "wall art".*
> ...



Any shop that does original work will not have "wall art", meaning pictures of simple tattoo's on the wall for anyone to walk in and get...so a ton of people have the same tattoo.

You want a shop that takes appointments only, no walk-ins (only on very rare occasions) and is willing to redraw a picture for you and really listen to what you want, and get excited over the work that they are about to do on you.

A good shop will never tattoo a picture on your body that you printed offline, because a thousand others may have the same tattoo.


Those are just a few things to think about. I think getting a tattoo needs to be done by the best artist you can find and afford...it will be on your body forever and you really want very nice & original work.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 15, 2008)

It's a bit cartoony, but here's a quick sketch I did


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 16, 2008)

That drawling is absolutely beautiful... I really really like that Elf Mommy!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2008)

thank you, bunbunbinkie. 

It isn't really snoozing though...I just thought I'd throw it up there.  Maybe this week I could work on a stylized snoozing Tallulah if Shiloh wanted me to do so.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 16, 2008)

I love the drawing, that is so cute. I think the sleeping one and the very first one in black is really cute too.

I have thought about getting a few simple small paw prints with each of my pets name under it small as well.

My dog Isaac, few of my gps Checkers, Autumn, Patches, Hairyette, Snowie, Pearl, CozyAnna and King. Also my hammie I would throw in as well when his time come Harley. My buns Abby, Thumper and MeatHead.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, I'm in an artsy fartsy mood...did this one. 






Probably could put a little of her front foot hanging down on the other side of the moon as well. I didn't put her splotch above her eye, because with the eye closed, I wasn't sure if it would be apparant which was the eye and which was the fur...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Elf Mommy! I just finished writing a big entry in Tallulah's memorial blog (it has kind of turned into a blog for me), then I found this! Those drawings are both BEAUTIFUL! I can't tell you how much it means to me that you've drawn these. I love the first in particular, it looks so much like her (even down to the little line above her nose, and the one ear up and one down like she often did!) and really seems to capture her personality. One of my favorite pictures is of her on her back with her feet in the air like that, and this drawing reminds me of it. She was such a spunky little bunny and more than once would try to leap over tall NIC barriers... sometimes she'd get "stuck" dangling over the top, just like she is on that moon! I always rushed to help her when she'd get stuck, but of course she'd try to leap over it again as soon as she got the chance. 

I would love to have this drawing, or a slightly fine tuned version of it, tattooed on me! It's just so lovely. I really should head off to bed now, but I look forward to talking about it later! Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2008)

They are yours.  I'm sure a tattoo artist can modify it so that it will make sense for a tattoo. I used the photos of Tallulah from your memorial post, so I'm glad I was able to capture her for you. I like the first one better, too...if only because it makes me think of her alive, hanging out on the moon waiting for you.  

Glad I could help! Let me know if I can do something to modify it before you take it to the artist that would make it better!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 16, 2008)

oh, I just love those drawings, Elf Mommy. Shiloh, I agree the first one looks so much like Tallulah to me.

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you, Jan. Tallulah was an adorable bun. Easy model to draw from.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2008)

Elf Mommy, I just e-mailed a guy from Good Karma tattoo about getting your Tallulah drawing tattooed on me! I'm so excited, I hope he types back soon. I feel a little sheepish since most other people want really bad ass tattoos, and mine is a cute widdle bunny. Here are some examples of his work, what do you all think? Is it decent? It looks pretty good to me, but I don't have much space to go on.

*edit* I forgot to include the link, here it is :embarrassed:http://christianlyze.com/tattoo1.html

Also, I want to get the tattoo colored in. How do they do that? She was white, do they have... white ink? Would they likely do the outline one day, then fill it in another? I want it about 4 inches tall, does that seem doable? How much should I expect to pay for a tattoo like this?

Thank you!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 17, 2008)

They do have white tattoo ink, but it's usually just used for accent marks. I'm not sure how it would look for an entire rabbit.  No link showed up for the tattoos from the artist though.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 17, 2008)

ElfMommy, I added the link to my earlier post. Heh, oops  Would the tattoo look okay with everything colored in except for the white on Tallulah? In all honesty, I'm pale enough that it would probably look FINE without white ink! Hooray for being pasty, I guess!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! He does some gorgeous colorful work! I don't have any tattoos, but I've designed my fair share over the years. If you bring photos of Tallulah in as well, he should be able to do more shading and things to make it look less like line art, as well.

Oh, and definitely YAY for pasty skin. Much less chance of skin cancer that way!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 18, 2008)

Woohoo! The tattoo artist e-mailed me back and said to make an appointment and bring the sketch and some pictures of Tallulah with me! He said the drawing is a good start and that he thinks he'll represent it well. He seems like a nice guy. I'm excited! 

I'm still not sure when I'm going to get this done... Before or after my cousin's wedding in September? Is there any way to cover tattoos like this? I was thinking if I need to cover it because I'm wearing a dress and going to a really formal wedding or something, I could cover the tattoo with something thin and kind of skin colored, then wear panty hose over that. You'd probably be able to see a little bit that something was "off", but not too much and no one should be staring at my lower inner calf anyway! I'm going to be one of my cousin's bridesmaids in September and it's going to be a big, fancy, super religious wedding which is the only reason I'm worried about covering it. For my own eventual wedding I won't worry about covering it, and I'll see what I want to do for other occasions.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 18, 2008)

Where are you going to have it done?

What about covering it over with foundation? I'm sure you could apply a couple of thick layers and some powder to at least cover some of it. Foundation covers up a multitude of things!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## BlueGiants (Jun 18, 2008)

There is a product called Tattoo Camo. (you can google it). My girl friend used it on her wedding day to hide the tattoos on her back.( I thought it looked real good.)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 18, 2008)

Blue Giants, thanks for the suggestion! I found the Tattoo Camo web site, and it looks great. Even if it doesn't look 100% natural, the tattoo will be on my lower inner calf, so no one should really be looking there anyway!

I think I'll just go ahead and get the tattoo this summer, since I don't need to worry about covering it up inkbouce:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see the finished product! :waiting:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm soooo pleased you're going ahead and getting it done. I think it would be good to have it done in the summer, then you can show it off . I, for one, can't wait to see the end result.

Jan


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 18, 2008)

What a lovely thing to do to remember her by, awww, that makes me feel all wamr and fuzzy. I also can't wait to see the finished product!

It's quite funny for me to think of girls getting tattoos of bunnies, as I grew up with a biker dad, and he and his tough-guy biker mates were all covered in tatts. I dont know any women with tattoos, except for AngelnSnuffy off here.


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm..i'm quite looking forward to seeing the end result as well.

Cheryl


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 17, 2008)

I still don't have my tattoo! I'm changing majors from Emergency Management to Elementary Education, and a lot of schools have rules that tattoos need to be covered. Of course I could get the Tallulah moon tattoo on my back or something, but I really want to be able to see it without a mirror. So I'm thinking about getting something smaller and simple, like the size of a quarter. I know they can't do much detail with something small. Any ideas of what I could get done? I want it to be related to Tallulah somehow...


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Dec 17, 2008)

A friend of mine has a tattoo on her front hip, great placement for wanting to be able to see it without a mirror, but easily hide able. 

Anything too small wont be able to have too much detail and you dont want to compromise too much. 

I love the drawings done, I think i might save them (if you guys dont mind) for future ideas....I'm always thinking of tattoo ideas and one day i would love to get a bunny tattoo, but i would edit it to look like my Thumper. 

Anyways, maybe just wait until after you get hired somewhere? or think of better placement?


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 17, 2008)

Go with your original design, you will be much more happier with it in the long run . You could get it on your chest, your hip, upper thigh, rib cage, "love handles".


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my tatoo on my shoulder.. right on the top side of my shoulder (not the back blade area).. It was the perfect spot for me because I can see my tatoo anytime I want, but it is easy to cover for professional needs with just a short sleeve top, and I can always show it off during the summer with tank tops, plus no wrinkle/stretching worry. The shoulder area is tougher and not as sensitive, so less painful. The inner calf would be a lot more sensitive because the skin is thinner, so this is something to think about. 

I had a friend that had calf area tatoos and she bought boxes of large square band-aids to put on every day to cover them at work, but for me that would get old.

Tips:

Go to an fairly expensive tatoo place and look around first. If it looks very nice, sparkly clean, organized, go for it. I would also talk to the tatoo artists there and ask them how long they've been doing the work and go with the most experienced. Never go to a tatoo place because they're less expensive.

Be sure to eat a decent meal before getting your tatoo.. never go on an empty stomach or you'll likely pass out. I did by accident and I definitely passed out like a rock right after it was done! Lol.

Dont get tons of color, go for black with 1 color shade added.. colors fade faster than black.

You can also bring your design and ask the tatoo artists if they have any modification ideas for what you want.. most are very artisticly talented and can have some great ideas to add.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 18, 2008)

Raspberry and Amy, thanks for the advice! I love the suggestion of getting it on the front of my shoulder. It would be very easy to cover but I could still see it, and it's in a place where my skin shouldn't stretch or sag much as I get older. Now I just have to pick exactly what I want onder:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 19, 2008)

I was looking at jewelry online today and found this angel wings pendant:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00164K9EG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I love it, the design is so simple but lovely. I like how it looks like both angel wings (sad) and butterfly wings (sweet and happy). It costs much more than I would ever be willing to spend though, even if I had an extra $500 sitting around! I was thinking it could make a good basis for a tattoo though. Anyone artistic have ideas for how it could be embellished or made more... rabbity? Or personalized for Tallulah? The wings are different colors on the pendant, maybe I could have one wing blue for Cinnabun (blue was the color I always picked for his things) and one pink for Tallulah since they're the bunnies I've lost. Or one pink for Tallulah and one purple for Phoebe Mae, since the wings are mirror images of each other and Tallulah and Phoebe Mae are so connected in my mind and heart.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 19, 2008)

You could bring pictures of Talulah to a tatoo artist and ask them for idea on how to make a tatoo bunny of her maybe with angel wings? That would be really sweet. Ask them if they'll charge for designs. Each tatoo parlor has many books full of tons of tatoo designs, i'm sure they have bunny ones too that could give you ideas.

Btw, for a cost ballpark, mine is about 2" by 2" and cost me $70 about 8yrs ago. But price varies a bit by the parlor. 


Another possibility is to look on deviant art for bunny art designs you like and maybe email the artist and ask if they'd consider a small personal tatoo design for you if you emailed them tallula's pics and how much they would charge.

There's a girl on here that put up a post for custom bunny cage pictures, she did a good job of painting some of the bunnies on here for a small fee, I'd PM her and see if she'd do some sketch ideas for you with talulahs pictures and what you want it to look like.


----------

